# Vellus Satin Cream



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there someone who use Vellus Satin Cream for wrapping show coat? 
I´m considering changing wrapping in oil for Satin Cream but I´m afraid of breaking hair.
I´m going to the World Dog Show on Sunday so I would like to buy something good for wrapping. Is there someone who would share experience???


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Oct 9 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838252


> Is there someone who use Vellus Satin Cream for wrapping show coat?
> I´m considering changing wrapping in oil for Satin Cream but I´m afraid of breaking hair.
> I´m going to the World Dog Show on Sunday so I would like to buy something good for wrapping. Is there someone who would share experience???[/B]


Vellus would be good for wraping the ends, not the whole strand. I don't use oil because it brake's down the hair to fast and you will have more knot's and tangles.
Just my thought's, Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 9 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838266


> QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Oct 9 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838252





> Is there someone who use Vellus Satin Cream for wrapping show coat?
> I´m considering changing wrapping in oil for Satin Cream but I´m afraid of breaking hair.
> I´m going to the World Dog Show on Sunday so I would like to buy something good for wrapping. Is there someone who would share experience???[/B]


Vellus would be good for wraping the ends, not the whole strand. I don't use oil because it brake's down the hair to fast and you will have more knot's and tangles.
Just my thought's, Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with Char, using it on the ends is good when wrapping. I had to trying using oil on a very thin, fragile coat I'm dealing with right now - too much matting and I was losing too much coat from it, even brushing her twice a day and bathing every three. So she is now in oil, which I'm hoping is the lesser of two evils. It's helping the matting already, so it's a more pleasant experience for her, not having to deal with the mats. 

I like Vellus on the topknot hair and the moustache. Are you still using the pure paws?


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, still Pure Paws, started to use lanolin on the ends. 
I´m a beginner and would like to find something for wrapping that is great and it´s not oil... but there aren´t many people willing to share experience here. So I have to test many products... before finding something that works nicely.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Lanolin will yellow your coat. I would not use it.


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 9 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838309


> Lanolin will yellow your coat. I would not use it.[/B]


LOL..I was just going to say the same thing. A lot of people don't understande that lanolin has yellow in it.
Char


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 9 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838316


> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 9 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838309





> Lanolin will yellow your coat. I would not use it.[/B]


LOL..I was just going to say the same thing. A lot of people don't understande that lanolin has yellow in it.
Char
[/B][/QUOTE]

Char, great minds think alike! LOL

I avoid Lanolin and try to avoid grooming sprays with silicone in them.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

I use lanolin by All Systems and thought ths isn´t so bad. I know some people who wrap in it (they put it on a coat during bath) and do not have a yellow dog.  
There are so many things to aware of.... :thmbdn: 
I´m also trying to avoid silicones but I find them everywhere in everything. It´s quite hard find something without them.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Oct 10 2009, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838471


> I´m also trying to avoid silicones but I find them everywhere in everything. It´s quite hard find something without them.[/B]


So true. I don't use any locally made products (for me or Bisou) here..because most have silicone in them. They even advertise on the package/bottle that it does contain silicone, like this is something you'd want to have! :blink:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Silicone products can dry the coat out over time. Be sure to use a good shampoo to strip them out. Really depends on how much is in the product. If you spray for a week and the floor under your table has any slickness, I'd avoid that for sure.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 9 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838309


> Lanolin will yellow your coat. I would not use it.[/B]


AHHHHH DUH ON ME, so that is why Mr Wookie's topknot was starting to look funny to me. OK then no more Satin Cream. Tisk tisk on me.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Mel, I think she was referring to the post above hers by the OP when she said she uses lanolin, not the satin cream. I use the satin cream and haven't noticed yellowing.


----------

